# Le MacBook à 1 [appel à la générosité ou comment travailler à 15 ans]



## Ethan0026 (26 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abort j'aimerai me présenter : Je m'appelle Ethan, j'ai 15 ans et j'habite à Paris. Je suis programmeur veteran assez à l'aise en VB, Flash, html et un peu C++.

Avant de commencer,je sais que ma demande est assez voire carement folle (surtout pour un premier post lol) et je ne voudrais surtout pas offenser personne sur ce forum car j'ai beaucoup de respect pour macgeneration et puis comme on dirai : "on a rien sans rien ^^".

Bon je me lance, j'ai toujours utilisé des pc sous windows et là j'en ai vraiment marre ! Toujours des bugs, virus, pb de drivers, etc... Et en meme temps à coté de windows : Mac OS. Plus je vois les MacBook plus j'ai envie d'en acheter un. Mais là gros problème : Le prix ...

N'ayant que 15 ans et ne pouvant pas travailler j'ai eu une idée assez loufoque : Le MacBook à 1 ! Mon but serai d'accumuler 1000 pour en acheter un. Et pour avoir une telle sorte je me suis dit que ça serai une bonne idée de compter sur les utilisateurs de mac eux meme .... (je sais je crois au pere noel mais voila .....). Et pour que ce soit un vrai challenge je n'accepterai que les dons de 1 ( pour coller avec le titre ^^)

Je voudrai avoir vos avis sur cette idée avant de la lancer ..... 
En espérant que ça sera réalisable ...
Je vous remerci d'avance.


Oulalala mais c'est bien long tout ce que j'ai écrit là  
Ps : c'est pas un message de pub automatique ou copiercoller ​


----------



## Arlequin (26 Mars 2008)

euh..... 

sérieux :mouais: 

programmeur vétéran, à 15 ans....  

bon ben voilà voilà..... bienvenue au fait..... 

et....  

au revoir :modo:

note pour plus tard: aller faire un tour sur le forum Porsche.... qui ne tente rien......:style:


----------



## Ethan0026 (26 Mars 2008)

Et oui j'ai commencer l'ordinateur à 5 ans ​


----------



## divoli (26 Mars 2008)

En gros, tu voudrais que l'on t'offre un MacBook collectivement.  

Bien essayé.


----------



## Ethan0026 (26 Mars 2008)

En gros, Oui ^^​


----------



## giga64 (26 Mars 2008)

Et si tous les français me donnaient 1 chacun, je n'aurai plus besoin de travailler...

Raisonnement biaisé 

Bon, ben je crois qu'il va falloir bosser... pas toi ?

@+


----------



## Ethan0026 (26 Mars 2008)

Bah si je pouvai travailler ça serai cool et rapide mais la France ne veut pas


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Mars 2008)

Tu peux parfaitement travailler à partir du moment où tu as quinze ans révolus en période de vacances scolaires. Bien sûr, la législation est plus restrictive quant aux horaires et type de travail (apprentissage notamment).

http://www.annonces-de-france.net/rechercher_et_trouver_un_job_d_ete_pour_etudiant.htm


----------



## meskh (26 Mars 2008)

tu connais les stages en entreprise ? si t'es bon, tu pourras y gagner quelque chose


----------



## Ethan0026 (26 Mars 2008)

Travail des jeunes de moins de 16 ans 

Si vous avez moins de 16 ans, vous pouvez travailler : 

dans l'entreprise familiale, sous la responsabilité de votre père, votre mère ou votre tuteur, pour des travaux occasionnels ou de courte durée, 

dès l'âge de 15 ans, comme apprenti, si vous sortez de la classe de 3ème, 

dans une entreprise de spectacles, cinéma, télévision, enregistrements sonores, radio ou mannequins, après autorisation du préfet. 

C'est vraiment pas tres pratique mdr


----------



## Ethan0026 (26 Mars 2008)

Et sinon mon truc vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Mars 2008)

Ethan0026 a dit:


> Travail des jeunes de moins de 16 ans
> 
> Si vous avez moins de 16 ans, vous pouvez travailler :
> 
> ...


Faut lire jusqu'au bout :


> Travail durant les vacances scolaires
> 
> Enfin, vous pouvez travailler dès 14 ans durant vos vacances scolaires pour des travaux adaptés à votre âge (il ne doit s'agir ni de travail à la chaine, ni de travaux pénibles).
> 
> Dans ce cas, l'inspection du travail doit donner son autorisation. Vos vacances doivent comporter au moins 14 jours et vous devez avoir un repos continu au moins égal à la moitié de la durée des vacances.



Sinon ton truc n'est qu'une forme de mendicité.


----------



## Ethan0026 (26 Mars 2008)

Ah bon bah autant abandonner ... Prochaine vacance dans 2 mois :sleep:


----------



## divoli (26 Mars 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Sinon ton truc n'est qu'une forme de mendicité.



Je n'osais pas le dire, mais cela revient à ça.


----------



## boddy (26 Mars 2008)

J'en pense que je suis sur MacGé depuis bien plus longtemps que toi, alors c'est à moi que TOUS les membres devraient donner 1 &#8364;. Pourquoi ? Ben... pourquoi pas moi, si ils ont envie de donner 1 &#8364;, comme ça, à quelqu'un qu'ils connaissent pas 



Ouai, c'est de la mendicité !


----------



## Ethan0026 (26 Mars 2008)

ah je ne le voyais pas comme ça... 
Sinon si vous avez n'importe quel problème sur windows dans mac je suis là


----------



## divoli (26 Mars 2008)

boddy a dit:


> J'en pense que je suis sur MacGé depuis bien plus longtemps que toi, alors c'est à moi que TOUS les membres devraient donner 1 . Pourquoi ? Ben... pourquoi pas moi, si ils ont envie de donner 1 , comme ça, à quelqu'un qu'ils connaissent pas



Oui mais toi, tu vas en profiter pour boire et te saouler, voire pour te bourrer de cacahouètes. Alors non, encore moins.


----------



## divoli (26 Mars 2008)

Ethan0026 a dit:


> ah je ne le voyais pas comme ça...
> Sinon si vous avez n'importe quel problème sur windows dans mac je suis là



Génial. Ca tombe bien, il n'y a que des nazes sur ces forums... :sleep:


----------



## Ethan0026 (26 Mars 2008)

mdr


----------



## .Spirit (26 Mars 2008)

Ouais bon c'est bien essayé tout de même hein


----------



## Ethan0026 (26 Mars 2008)

merci ^^


----------



## boddy (26 Mars 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Oui mais toi, tu vas en profiter pour boire et te saouler, voire pour te bourrer de cacahouètes. Alors non, encore moins.



Et aussi de BANANES


----------



## Ethan0026 (26 Mars 2008)

Ah oui ! TRES important les bananes lol


----------



## .Spirit (26 Mars 2008)

Et sinon ? C'tun topicaflood maintenant ? :love:


----------



## Ethan0026 (26 Mars 2008)

Euh ouai un topic a la derive ...


----------



## divoli (26 Mars 2008)

Ca va fermer. Au revoir.


----------



## Ethan0026 (26 Mars 2008)

oh non c'est bien comme ça


----------



## DrFatalis (26 Mars 2008)

Si tu es aussi bon sous winwin que tu le prétend, pourquoi n'as tu pas fait un essai du côté de OSX86 ou des furieux qui installent OSX sur des PC winwin ? (oui, je sais, c'est mal et illégal...mea culpa...)


----------



## .Spirit (26 Mars 2008)

Bon, *Ceci est sérieux !

Si tout le monde met 2, ca vous va ? C'est pour m'acheter deux macbook... 
*


----------



## Ethan0026 (26 Mars 2008)

bah parce que mac sous win sa deconne grave et c'est aucun rapport etre sur un mac et un pc


----------



## shenrone (26 Mars 2008)

Et si tu demandais à tes parents plutôt que de venir taper des gens qui ont déjà eu bien assez de mal à se payer le leur?

C'est pas comme si j'avais acheter le mien en tricotant:hein:


----------



## Ethan0026 (26 Mars 2008)

faut pas s'énerver c'est juste une idée ....


----------



## boddy (26 Mars 2008)

.Spirit a dit:


> Bon, *Ceci est sérieux !
> 
> Si tout le monde met 2, ca vous va ? C'est pour m'acheter deux macbook...
> *



Oui, mais réfléchi : si tout le monde met 2 , tu peux acheter 1 MACBOOK PRO. Faut y penser sérieusement...:rateau:


----------



## .Spirit (26 Mars 2008)

J'y ai pensé, j'hésitais... mais bon... 

Ou dans ce cas j'ai mieux: si tout le monde met 4&#8364;... je pourrais acheter 2 macbook et 1 macbook pro (ou deux macbook pro) 

edit: bon pour le règlement, ça se fera par paypal hein.


----------



## Ethan0026 (26 Mars 2008)

j'ai mieux si tout le monde me donne 1000 et je suis millionaire


----------



## giga64 (26 Mars 2008)

Ethan0026 a dit:


> ah je ne le voyais pas comme ça...
> Sinon si vous avez n'importe quel problème sur windows dans mac je suis là



Ben voilà, il te reste plus qu'à monter ta boîte de maintenance informatique...

J'peux même te servir de prête-nom si t'as besoin. 

Et promis, je te reverse l'argent... pas d'entourloupe entre nous


----------



## .Spirit (26 Mars 2008)

Bref... et si on ne répondait plus et qu'on faisait tomber ce topoc dans les méandres de la BDD


----------



## Ethan0026 (26 Mars 2008)

non moi je veux me 1 mdr


----------



## .Spirit (26 Mars 2008)

J'pense que tu ne les auras pas


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Mars 2008)

Ethan0026 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tout d'abort j'aimerai me présenter : Je m'appelle Ethan, j'ai 15 ans


Et tu aimes les films de gladiateurs


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et tu aimes les films de gladiateurs



moi oui  


sinon, moi faut que je m'achète un Nikon D3 !!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

Ethan0026 a dit:


> Et sinon mon truc vous en pensez quoi ?


Franchement ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

Tu n'auras pas un centime de ma part futur chômeur.


----------



## Nephou (26 Mars 2008)

.Spirit a dit:


> Et sinon ? C'tun topicaflood maintenant ? :love:





Ethan0026 a dit:


> Euh ouai un topic a la derive ...





Ethan0026 a dit:


> Ah oui ! TRES important les bananes lol





divoli a dit:


> Ca va fermer. Au revoir.





Ethan0026 a dit:


> oh non c'est bien comme ça



les _topics_ à _flood _ont un petit surnom ici : sujets à_ ban_

Bien le bonjour chez vous par Nephou


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu n'auras pas un centime de ma part futur chômeur.



tu n'es pas très charitable on oublie de plus en plus la Fraternité dans cette belle nation


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2008)

Je le donne à qui mon euro ?

Au MacBook ?

Au MacBookPro ?

Au Nikon ?

Dîtes-moi sinon je le remet dans ma poche !!


----------



## elKBron (26 Mars 2008)

"vas t'acheter 2 malabar avec. ce sera beaucoup plus utile"

MacGyver, épisode 987846 de la saison 645


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> "vas t'acheter 2 malabar avec. ce sera beaucoup plus utile"
> 
> MacGyver, épisode 987846 de la saison 645



C'est mon dentiste qui va être content !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2008)

... Et bien Ethan, je trouve ta démarche "culottée" mais acceptable tenant compte du fait que tu as "seulement" 15 ans ! ... il fallait oser et tu as osé !:rateau:
Bien sûr que même à 15 ans on peut trouver un peu de fric en travaillant durant son temps libre et en cumulant les petits boulots ... et je suis certain que tu le feras !
Essaie de gagner par toi-même la moitié de la somme, soit 500 Euros et reviens sur le forum ... moi, je marche pour 20 Euros ! Il te reste donc 480 Euros à trouver, soit 480 généreux donateurs sur MacGé à raison de 1 Euro par "tête" ... ou moins, qui sait !
Je crois ton message sincère à défaut d'être désintéressé ... :rateau: ... mais j'ai eu 15 ans aussi il y a bien longtemps ! ... et des enfants aussi !


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2008)

Hey dis zebigcramédanszefaïeurewouolle là, tu veux pas m'acheter un tableau ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Nikon ?



Ah non il est vraiment kon de même oser poser la question.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

Tu bouges tes fesses et tu démarches les petites boites, les artisans (garage, maçon, ébéniste, plombier, électricien, peintre...), annonce pour tondre les pelouses, baby-sitting,  s'occuper des jardins, laver des voitures, ami d'un ami qui doit faire des travaux...

De la débrouille quoi ! 

Je me suis payé ma guitare à 14 ans avec ce genre de combines. 
Et à ton âge, je me suis acheté mon ordi de cette manière également.

Pi' t'es pas obligé de prendre un macbook neuf.
En occaz c'est déjà plus abordable.

Et si tu veux faire une grande récolte. Propose un truc en échange. Un jolie site. Un programme. Un jeu.


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Hey dis zebigcramédanszefaïeurewouolle là, tu veux pas m'acheter un tableau ?



Voilà la solution pour Ethan qui est une bête en flash
Vendre ses créations :
1 euro l'anim swf de 100 Ko !
C'est pas cher et ça peut rapporter gros !!


----------



## elKBron (26 Mars 2008)

désolé de te contredire, mais en matière de flash, il ya bien meilleurs : le minstère de l'intérieur et les photographes de presse people


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2008)

Ethan0026 a dit:


> Et sinon mon truc vous en pensez quoi ?



Que j'ai déjà entendu parler de la même chose mais pour des femmes voulant se faire refaire les seins ! Tu ne veux rien te faire refaire, en plus ?


----------



## kisbizz (26 Mars 2008)

non merci, juste les seins sa ira  



.....quoi que, est que ça vaut encore le coup sur le point de 42 etés* ?  


* oui, eté , je ne suis pas née au printemps


----------



## elKBron (26 Mars 2008)

a mon avis, tu devrais encore attendre 23 seront*

eh oui, car il faut voir l'avenir, et "été" est la marque du passé


----------



## Alex543 (26 Mars 2008)

Et bien je ne trouve pas ça inacceptable. Culotté et osé. Bravo. En plus il l'a pris avec le sourire. Je ne cautionne pas la mendicité mais le culot de temps en temps c'est sympa. 

Allé je te donne un euro va tu pourras l'imprimer


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2008)

mendicité c'est pas ça&#8230; et pas pour se payer un macbook mais pour bouffer&#8230;

là c'est plutot de l'appel au mécénat ou au sponsoring&#8230;


----------



## kisbizz (26 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> mendicité c'est pas ça et pas pour se payer un macbook mais pour bouffer
> 
> là c'est plutot de l'appel au mécénat ou au sponsoring






tu pourrrais lui faire une remise non ?


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je dois vous avouer quelque chose.
J'ai utilisé aujourd'hui mon dernier rouleau de papier toilette.

Sachant que j'aurais sûrement envie de faire popo demain, j'aimerais avoir ce que l'on appelle communément du PQ 

Si tous les utilisateurs de macGé me donnait 5 je pourrais me payer du PQ.


Est ce que ça marche ? Vous avez adhéré ? Vous payez ? Allez quoi j'suis jeune


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Allez quoi j'suis jeune



ouais mais toi, t'es drogué, c'est pas pareil.


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ouais mais toi, t'es drogué, c'est pas pareil.



Pas faux ! Mais tu sais combien ça coûte un rail ?
Alors : A vot' Bon coeur msieu dam !


----------



## iShin (26 Mars 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Si tous les utilisateurs de macGé me donnait 5 je pourrais me payer du PQ.



Pas bon marché ton PQ... 

Moi je demande qu'un euro et je reverse la moitié à ceux qui font tourner MacG.


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Pas faux ! Mais tu sais combien ça coûte un rail ?
> Alors : A vot' Bon coeur msieu dam !



si tu veux des rails, j'en ai vu plein démontés dans la dernière friche où je suis allé faire des photos par contre, c'est long, t'as un shooting-break ?


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> si tu veux des rails, j'en ai vu plein démontés dans la dernière friche où je suis allé faire des photos par contre, c'est long, t'as un shooting-break ?



L'habitude...... fait tout et ils sont à combien ? Parce que si les membres de macgé me donnent chacun un euro...............



_impression de déjà vu..._


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

iShin a dit:


> Pas bon marché ton PQ...
> 
> Moi je demande qu'un euro et je reverse la moitié à ceux qui font tourner MacG.


Non, pour ça il y a les packs macge. Tu pourras changer ton statut en "suce-boules" et avoir une réserve de 500 messages pour tenter de récupérer des brouzoufs par d'autres moyens. Ce qui rapporte le plus, c'est de vendre les adresses de jeunes filles de 12 à 16 ans à Mackie. Il double le prix si tu donnes aussi le numéro de téléphone portable.


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Mars 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Non, pour ça il y a les packs macge. Tu pourras changer ton statut en "suce-boules" et avoir une réserve de 500 messages pour tenter de récupérer des brouzoufs par d'autres moyens. Ce qui rapporte le plus, c'est de vendre les adresses de jeunes filles de 12 à 16 ans à Mackie. Il double le prix si tu donnes aussi le numéro de téléphone portable.



Ah ouais j'ai vu une émission sur des gens comme ça qui allait en prison   ils avaient leurs disques dur plein de ....fille de...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2008)

Mackie; c'est différent&#8230; personne ne veut croire qu'il est pubère !


----------



## iShin (27 Mars 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Non, pour ça il y a les packs macge. Tu pourras changer ton statut en "suce-boules" et avoir une réserve de 500 messages pour tenter de récupérer des brouzoufs par d'autres moyens. Ce qui rapporte le plus, c'est de vendre les adresses de jeunes filles de 12 à 16 ans à Mackie. Il double le prix si tu donnes aussi le numéro de téléphone portable.



Faut voir, c'est déductible des impôts ?


----------



## Luc G (27 Mars 2008)

iShin a dit:


> Pas bon marché ton PQ...
> 
> Moi je demande qu'un euro et je reverse la moitié à ceux qui font tourner MacG.



Ça c'est de la corruption de modos/admins => amendes au corrupteur, amendes aux corrompus. Les collecteurs d'amendes pourront s'acheter des macbook 

Pour notre ami, puisqu'il a déjà fait de l'informatique les deux tiers de sa brève existence, il serait peut-être temps qu'il s'intéresse à autre chose. Je propose qu'on se cotise pour lui acheter, au choix : 
- le premier tome de la recherche du temps perdu (en poche, faut pas déconner non plus, la pléiade, ce serait s'il avait réclamé un macbook air). S'il est mordu, il ira jusqu'au bout et verra qu'une vraie vocation peut mettre longtemps à se réaliser et pourtant être un succés, en d'autres termes il verra que la patience est une grande vertu.
- le manuel "comment faire des conquêtes quand on est ado". Si on ne le trouve pas en magasin, je suis sûr que Mackie sera prêt à l'écrire pour pas cher et, en plus , dans ce cas, on pourra rajouter un correcteur orthographique à l'ancienne (une gomme)
- un quelconque des excellents bouquins de Stephen Jay Gould, histoire d'apprendre qu'il y a plein de sujets d'intérêt qu'on rencontre peu sous OSX ou sous Windows.
- un billet de cinéma pour "Mon Oncle" de Tati
- une tirelire pour mettre les sous gagnés à la sueur de son front ou à la sueur de ses posts si ça marche parce que les pièces de 1 , à force, ça prend de la place.

(j'aurais bien rajouté les pensées de Pierre Dac mais il semble avoir assez d'humour pour se les acheter lui-même).


----------



## gamine (27 Mars 2008)

ben ça va ou ce topic?

Je n'ai qu'une chose à te dire. SI avoir un Macbook est ton rêve , il faut travailller pour le réaliser. On n'a jamais rien pour rien.  Alors voici des idées de jobbines qu'on peut faire à 15 ans:

baby sitting, 
ramasser des bouteilles vides
peinturer, 
laver des voitures,
livrer des journeaux
tondre la pelouse
promener des chiens
pelleter des entrées l'hiver
nettoyer la vaisselle dans un restaurant
Vendre du chocolat

Pourquoi ne pas voir avec des organisme d,aide à l'emploi pour te partir une petite entreprise en informatique. En plus de tripper la dessus, ça te permetterait de développer ton talent d'informaticien.  Fais preuve de créativité et d'initiative. 

Crois-moi, on n,arrive à rien en quédemandant de l'argent ainsi.  Désolée, mais tu n'auras pas un sous de moi. Pour des conseils , des encouragements et des idées, ça me fera toujours plaisir.


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mars 2008)

Ethan0026 a dit:


> Je voudrai avoir vos avis sur cette idée avant de la lancer ..... ​





OK.

C'est une idée de merde.

Voilà, de rien, au revoir.


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Mars 2008)

Y'a massimo gargia qui t'as écrit un livre :


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mars 2008)

Ethan0026 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tout d'abort j'aimerai me présenter : Je m'appelle Ethan, j'ai 15 ans et j'habite à Paris. Je suis programmeur veteran assez à l'aise en VB, Flash, html et un peu C++.
> 
> ...


On t'a reconnu SMG.


----------



## Amok (27 Mars 2008)

Bon, Tous au coin ! Et Ed, retire tes doigts de ton nez ! 

Clac, Paf.


----------

